# Hip-hop, Rap, producers, beatsmiths ?



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone else on RIU make any beats ?

Toss some beats up in this thread to check out. 

I'll try to get some up but have no idea how or where to get'em uploaded, plus believe it or not I'm still rocking dial-up, so shit takes hours to put up, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Mrnoprints (Dec 6, 2008)

That'd be me. I make em and am pretty damn good. It's my own flavor and original. I also have a potna up in Washington state that makes em. I don't know how i would be able to post em. How could that be done?


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

I remember I use to have a free www.soundclick.com account, where I could upload all my tracks and link them on websites but they had a size limit of like 4mb each track or some shit like that with the free account.

That was last year, so I'm going to go back and get my old password I guess, and put some new beats up and link a couple here.


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

So on that site you can upload 10mb per track for free but the paid subscription gives better quality.

Anyway here's a couple new tracks, I cut them in half to save time on the upload.

http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=7126810&q=hi

http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=7125383&q=hi

http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=6043887&q=hi


----------



## zurces (Dec 6, 2008)

I make movie music soundtracks if that counts?...............


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

> I make movie music soundtracks if that counts?...............


For sure man, that's awesome. Something I would like to do in the future, my favorite movie sound producer of all time is Hans Zimmer, dudes a geniuse composer with numerous classics. I'm specially a fan of the "Last of the Mohicans" score that he did.

Do you mean you actually make the score ? or put the final product together.


----------



## clovergs99 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I fuck with the beats.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 7, 2008)

Roy Lee Producer Extraordinaire

_i'll do it, i'll do it, hey you know i'll do it i like jackin' loops hey i'll do it cuz im a ca-ca-ca-ca-crate digggga awwwwwshit_(c)Roy Lee (Little Brother - The Listening)


----------



## Mrnoprints (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm on sound click. the 59 registry is the group I was in. There's some cuts we made in the joint posted. That account is old and hasn't been updated for a very long time. Maybe even two years


----------



## (-)_(-) (Dec 9, 2008)

BobMarleySpliffs said:


> So on that site you can upload 10mb per track for free but the paid subscription gives better quality.
> 
> Anyway here's a couple new tracks, I cut them in half to save time on the upload.
> 
> ...


the last one is really original. the other two are kind of choppy tho .. like i don't know to explain it.

+ rep tho .. that last one is dope.


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks bro, they all come out different but I'm still a rookie, only a year into it and I've never been in anyone else's studio or had any advice from anyone, so it's all experimental. Those beats are all cut in half and just made them last week, usually if I don't listen to them for a couple weeks and go back and listen to them, they always sound choppy so I just go over them and edit a little. I'll probably notice the chops if I stop listening to it for a while.


----------



## Morg (Dec 9, 2008)

hey let me know what you guys think of these 2 beats I made recently. both are sampled, but I do the bass. feedback would be greatly appreciated (good or bad its all for the better!) havent really shown these to a lot of people, so yeah...

links:
http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/74514/Morg.mp3
http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/74514/Beeba Vision.mp3 (still workin on this one as you can probably tell by the short length...but the basics are there.)


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

I DJ 
lots of diffent stuff
from Dance music to Rap
the only beats I make my self are Chopped and Screwed ones


----------

